# Dual Core Intel Pentium D 820 2,8 GHz



## Keksbier (20. Dezember 2009)

Huhu und frohes Fest ,
 ich hab ne Frage zu meinem Prozessor und zwar wie aktuell ist er noch und kann ich damit auch noch die neuesten Spiele ruckelfrei spielen? Ich hab im Internet nur Berichte von vor 3 Jahren gefunden und es gibt ja mitllerweile auch schon Quad Prozessoren. Hab jedoch ne ziemlich gute Graka  (Geforce x285) aber ich hab gelesen das die Leistung der Graka nicht durch den Prozessor gebremst wird, also frag ich mich was ich nu für nen Prozessor brauche, um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein. 
 Vielen Dank schon mal 
 mfg Keksbier


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Dezember 2009)

Auf keinen Fall mehr einen Pentium D    
  Sehr alt, sehr langsam, heiß und energieverschwenderisch.

  Für eine GTX 285 wäre ein Phenom II X4, ein schneller Core 2 Quad oder ein Core i5 oder i7 anzuraten.

  Wieviel Geld willst du denn ausgeben und was brauchst du alles?


----------



## Keksbier (20. Dezember 2009)

huhu nochmal,
 also wenn ich mir nen Prozessor kaufen sollte sollte dieser schon erschwinglich sein bis 100 Euro vllt. aber wie is das eigentlich mit übertakten ich hab gelesen das soll relativ einfach gehn und nur wenige Handgriffe benötigen... in sofern is mir der Energieverbracuh relativ egal... würde das übertakten bei dem alten Prozessor noch was nützen?
 mfg Keksbier


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Dezember 2009)

Keksbier schrieb:


> huhu nochmal,
> also wenn ich mir nen Prozessor kaufen sollte sollte dieser schon erschwinglich sein bis 100 Euro vllt. aber wie is das eigentlich mit übertakten ich hab gelesen das soll relativ einfach gehn und nur wenige Handgriffe benötigen... in sofern is mir der Energieverbracuh relativ egal... würde das übertakten bei dem alten Prozessor noch was nützen?
> mfg Keksbier


 Also willst du NUR eine neue CPU kaufen?
 Was hast du denn jetzt für ein System (genaue Angaben bitte)?
 Schätze ein Sockel 775er oder?
 Und wieviel RAM?

 Und so hoch kannst du einen Pentium D gar nicht übertakten das er heutzutage noch genug Leistung für aktuelle Spiele bringt.

 PS: Hast du die GTX 285 schon?
 Warum kaufst du dir so eine teure Grafikkarte und willst dann eine CPU einbauen die die GRafikkarte nicht mal ansatzweise auslasten kann?


----------



## Keksbier (20. Dezember 2009)

hm.. ich dachte das grafikkarte und prozessor unabhängig voneinander arbeiten und dachte auch das mein pc zwar ziemlich alt aber trotzdem noch gut is aufgrund des dual core ... also die grafikkarte hab ich noch nicht.
  ansonsten hab ich folgende daten :

  - DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
  - Arbeitsspeicher    2048 MB  (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)

  und ne geforce 8600gt
 und socket 775 jop

  mfg Keksbier


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Dezember 2009)

Keksbier schrieb:


> hm.. ich dachte das grafikkarte und prozessor unabhängig voneinander arbeiten und dachte auch das mein pc zwar ziemlich alt aber trotzdem noch gut is aufgrund des dual core ... also die grafikkarte hab ich noch nicht.
> ansonsten hab ich folgende daten :
> 
> - DualCore Intel Pentium D 820, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
> ...


 Für die CPU lohnt sich maximal eine HD 4850 oder 8800GT / 9800GT.
 Aber ehrlich gesagt würden selbst die von der CPU völlig unterfordert.

 Es ist zwar so das bei höheren Auflösungen & Details die Grafikkarte eher ausschlaggebend für die PErformance ist.
 Das gilt aber NUR solange die CPU halbwegs performant ist.
 Und ein Pentium D  ist schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell was die PErformance angeht.

 Eine GTX 285 würde mit einem Pentium D - im Vergleich zu etwa einem Phenom II X4 sicher nicht mehr als 60% ihrer Leistung abliefern - auch in hohen Auflösungen.


----------

